# Trapping the hard way...



## azpredatorhunter

Who said trapping was easy?, I got my wife and daughter to start trapping this year, because I have some health issues, and thought I would supervise them, well it's been two days and they are ready to kill me! lol, well kind of, I thought we would go out where no one would be trapping, it's only about five miles out into the desert by 4X4! And so far we have caught nothing, but I keep telling them tomorrow we will get one, I am wondering how long they will fall for it? Tomorrow?, the next day, or the day after that? I hope we get something soon before they do kill me... here is some pics of the landscape it's only five miles back, and takes about an hour to go five miles;


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here is some pics of a set, can you see the cage trap? I hope not!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Same set, but a close up:


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

The cats view


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A view from the right side:


----------



## 220swift

Good looking area az, I also believe the family will be puttin' up fur before you know it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A view up the wash, now is it "where the water flows the cat goes?" Or " where there's rocks there's fox?" I can't remember...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Looks pretty good to me AZ!! Just tell your wife and daughter that they should have something by the end of the month, then when they get one this week they'll be just that much happier!!LOL Good luck out there this week.....I've got a feeling you're going to score soon!!


the end of the month? lol I'll be lucky to make it untill Monday...


----------



## 220swift

Both..........


----------



## azpredatorhunter

220swift said:


> Good looking area az, I also believe the family will be puttin' up fur before you know it.


 thanx 220swift...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thank God for GPS...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I think they are hidden good:


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Inside


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I'll take some more pics...


----------



## Ruger

Some great looking sets! Your family will be on cloud nine when ya have one full. Good luck!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sets all look good Az. Hows the animal sign in the area? Had a guy tell me I could fish all I wanted in his pond but it didn't have any fish everything died in a winter freeze out.

PS I wouldn't get them too mad no telling how long it would take to find you out there!!

Keep us posted if you can


----------



## youngdon

SACRILEGE ! What's a matter with you SG ! Pack it up and send it back..holy crap next you'll be baiting your mouse traps with it. that just ain't right.


----------



## bones44

Keep at it. Look at some of the pics Chris posted of his catches. It's hard for sure. Looks like some beautiful but rough country. Heck, it's more about family time anyway isn't it ? :teeth:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx everyone, the wife and daughter are the ones trapping so if we don't catch anything I will point the finger at them. LOL, we have to watch the weather, if it rains hard we will be stuck out there. Bigdroudy1, theirs no finding you out there,lol, I am looking for sign, we did find some scat, but nothing great, I am waiting on the big toms to start roaming the hills looking for females... I'll let you all know what's going on...


----------



## prairiewolf

Just saw this post, I dont see an attractor close to the cage. Do you have one somewhere? mainly if your going for a bobcat. How close is it to a wash ?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good looking sets man!

Are you running any type of flagging outside the sets to bring em in? How about a long range call lure?

Something should be in those bad boys by now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Just saw this post, I dont see an attractor close to the cage. Do you have one somewhere? mainly if your going for a bobcat. How close is it to a wash ?


 Ed I have one in the cage, no flagging or anything outside I am trying to stay hidden from all the damn people roaming the hills lol, all my sets are just off a wash...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chris Miller said:


> Good looking sets man! Are you running any type of flagging outside the sets to bring em in? How about a long range call lure? Something should be in those bad boys by now.


 No flagging Chris, I am using a long range call lure about 6' up...I guess I am going to have to use something out side the cage, everyone is asking, I was trying not to lure people to lol...


----------



## El Gato Loco

azpredatorhunter said:


> No flagging Chris, I am using a long range call lure about 6' up...I guess I am going to have to use something out side the cage, everyone is asking, I was trying not to lure people to lol...


Turkey feathers on a swivel with fishing line or a wire are pretty natural looking but still give a ton of eye appeal.


----------



## youngdon

How many cages do you have set out ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Chris, Don we only have a few, Chris M, wouldn't part with any lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We have a Jeep, so it's not easy to bring a bunch of cages way back in the Mountains, it's not easy to get to the place we are trapping, hence the thread " trapping the hard way"...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chris Miller said:


> Turkey feathers on a swivel with fishing line or a wire are pretty natural looking but still give a ton of eye appeal.


 We can't use any thing from a game bird Chris, anyother suggestions?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The road to nowhere;


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed this is what it looks like in my cage the attractor is in the back and some scat too :


----------



## prairiewolf

I am with Chris you need a bird wing or feather to get them closer to the trap. I have never used a cage trap but when leg holds were legal, always used an attractor for cats.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed you can't use feathers outside the cage, or bird parts...G&F makes it tough for trappers...


----------



## Ruger

What about Christmas tree tinsel? I've heard it works, never tried it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, Eric like I said its been along time since I trapped early 70's. Can you use a piece of aluminum foil?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yes Ed, as long as you don't have a feather on it... Ruger someone told me that will work too...The AZG&F is comming up with some new rules next year, it's going to be even harder... before long you will not be able to use a coyote call... if we don't all get together the anti's will put an end to everything we enjoy....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's Eric, Ed...I didn't see anything about foil being illegal lol...


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry about that , I am still not feeling well yet and I just Pm'd Rick. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yes SG but rocks make too much noise when they hit and besidesin order to get them moving is like Gail force winds( I dont know if you know her but its hard)!! At that point your making a set for them to take cover inside of!!! A weather radio may work for an attractant!!! I bet thats not listed. Come to thank of it SG you may be onto something here!! LOL

Sorry!!

First Day back at work needed an escape!!!


----------



## jswift

We loaned our neighbor a large live trap for the Bobcat that was cleaning out his chicken coop-- it took him about two weeks to finally make the catch but it was a Large Tom that he ended up with. Good Luck !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> AZ can you use a feature from a craft shop?


SG we do have some feathers from a craft store, some guys will use feathers from a pillow, but you have to be careful not to let them blow out...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry about that , I am still not feeling well yet and I just Pm'd Rick. LOL


it's ok Ed, I've been called worse...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

jswift said:


> We loaned our neighbor a large live trap for the Bobcat that was cleaning out his chicken coop-- it took him about two weeks to finally make the catch but it was a Large Tom that he ended up with. Good Luck !!!


 some cats will, and some won't go into a cage, if I was setting on chichen-coops I would have some lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The wife and daughter pulled the traps, that road was killing me! It wasn't worth it... we are looking for a new spot off a paved road lol...


----------



## Ruger

Good luck hope ya find the spot.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx guys! It's not easy here in the East Valley, if I was up north, I would have no problem finding a good spot, just to many people around...even down near Tucson would be better....


----------



## clayhen

I would run 'em for you. But i think i may be a little to far away... Good lookin country though


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Going back out today to look for a place to set some traps...Clayhen, how's the trapping going for you?


----------



## clayhen

AZ, going good so far 3 grey fox, 3 raccoons, 2 grinners and a house cat. I've had several misses. I set 12 traps last friday. Learning alot. Thanks for your help AZ


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> AZ, going good so far 3 grey fox, 3 raccoons, 2 grinners and a house cat. I've had several misses. I set 12 traps last friday. Learning alot. Thanks for your help AZ


Your welcome, you are doing better than me so far, we only had our traps out for 5 days and nothing, we pulled them, and we are setting in a new place in a few days...


----------



## clayhen

azpredatorhunter said:


> Your welcome, you are doing better than me so far, we only had our traps out for 5 days and nothing, we pulled them, and we are setting in a new place in a few days...


 Good luck to you


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Clayhen, How many traps are you running? To make money you need to run as many traps as you can, you will get better as you go, it takes years to learn, read all the books you can by the old timers, and buy a bunch of traps over the summer, get your traps ready before the season, and scout the areas you plan to trap, next season... I didn't plan on trapping this year, I had a guy lend me some traps and it's been hard having to rush, not looking for sign, or we would be doing much better, my biggest problem is finding a spot to trap without people walking around ( hikers, bikers, people walking dogs) it makes it rough, we went out the other day and found one spot to put a few...


----------



## clayhen

Im only runnin' 18 traps. Im using Duke traps and they seem to work fine around my area except for coyotes. I had, what i think was a coyote, pull out the other nite. It bent my trap up bad. Yeah i agree with the off season scouting. Im constantly looking for new land to trap, i should have been doing this earlier, lol. I work 3rd shift, when i get off at 8am i hit the trapline. It takes me a few hours to check all traps and if i catch anything its takes a few more. The skinning part is giving me a hard time. But it will come, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Skinning is an art, it takes time, but it doesn't hurt to get a dvd to help you out if you don't have someone to show you how. It is well worth the $19, I have one, because it's been many years ago lol...I like this dvd;


----------



## clayhen

Thanks AZ


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We picked the coldest day of the year to reset all of the traps, tomorrow, 27* in the morning...


----------



## coyotejon

Sounds like tee shirt weather!


----------



## clayhen

I wish it would get cold here. Been in the 70's this past weekend. We havent had any cold weather so far this season.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well the wife is getting pissy, so we are putting off trapping today and have to clean the house first? Have any of you ever heard of anything like it? I think her cheese has slid off her cracker...lol o well we will set cages tomorrow...


----------



## clayhen

Well you said it all with your topic, "Trappin the hard way". Make the best of it my friend


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> Well you said it all with your topic, "Trappin the hard way". Make the best of it my friend


LOL, Clayhen I guess I did say it... trapping around here is a bitch, with all the people out in the desert it's hard. Arizona doubles in population in the winter, if you go out in the summer you don't see anyone go figure... when I was a kid I use to get up @ 3:00 am before school an run my trap line on foot, but here you have to drive for miles to get to a spot, most of the day is driving. We plan on moving up to northern Arizona in a few years then we will be closer to the good spots...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Shouldn't you be checking your traps? lol, get some pics Clayhen...


----------



## clayhen

Im still at work,lol. I pulled all my traps cause rain has set in for a few days. I got some dry dirt so im prob gonna reset friday. Plus i had to make a few adjustments on my Dukes


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> Im still at work,lol. I pulled all my traps cause rain has set in for a few days. I got some dry dirt so im prob gonna reset friday. Plus i had to make a few adjustments on my Dukes


 I bet next year you will stock pile dry dirt, have you tried anti freeze flakes? What about pan covers?...


----------



## clayhen

You bet i will, on the dirt. But no i havent tried anything yet, just dirt. Gona try some pan covers when i reset.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> You bet i will, on the dirt. But no i havent tried anything yet, just dirt. Gona try some pan covers when i reset.


 I remember using dry dirt and styrofoam mixed in the dirt to keep the trap working, I only used the styrofoam when there was snow on the ground, for fox... are you using any predator bait on your sets? I have some Cavens and Mark Junes... I just got some Junes Fox Frenzy, just remember use what your prey eats, ie. Fox lure will work for Fox, Coyote and Bobcat but Coyote lure may chase off Fox and Bobcat etc. Same for predator hunting you won't call in a bobcat or fox if you use a coyote cover sent...


----------



## clayhen

Im using fox and bobcat urine and k-9 bait and k-9 call lure


----------



## azpredatorhunter

clayhen said:


> Im using fox and bobcat urine and k-9 bait and k-9 call lure


 It's getting late in the season, you may want to try a good gland lure around breeding season... use the call lure up high in a tree 6', a gland lure and a food lure at your set with the predator bait (a good spoon full, down in a hole)... if you can a mist of urine just past you traps, so they have to step on your traps to smell the urine, lure or bait.. you can put a bean sized peice of bait before your traps to give them a taste....good luck!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

And when you skin and flesh your animals keep the glands to make your own lure, I have some old formulas for lure... I could pm you a drawing where the glands are. And one more thing keep the urine from your catch ( fresh urine from local animals is best ), seperate ie. Keep male and female urine seperate... another thing that will work is scat from the animal, when you cut out the glands keep the scat! They all know each other and scat from an animal that's been missing for a few days can make them come in to investigate...


----------



## glenway

Eric, I had no idea of how elaborate the sets are. Can't wait to tag along. Are you doing anything along the Apache Trail?


----------



## clayhen

Sure AZ, pm that info. I also beleive local lure would be best.


----------



## chukarwalker12

there are alot of options out there for artificial flagging or "danglers" that u can use. We also have to use artificial up here, no real feathers fur etc allowed. I have had success on cats using surveyors tape and also one ofmy favorites is to use the film from old VHS videos as it will reflect a ton of moonight and moves alot even in the slightest breeze. Cut up into about one foot sections and put 5 or so together on a small fishing hook with a little line and hang about 5 feet from the top of ur cage. I still use footholds but the same principles apply cats will be cats. Also, i know several guys in CA that cage cats in numbers and they prefer to use lures that get a rubbing responce out of the cats. I know one of the ones they swear by and I also use personally is Powder River Paste Bait, I believe O'Gormans makes it. Dont be afraid to use several lures and a bait at the same set on opposite sides of eachother. LOL, oh yeah and the old thouughts that using coyote piss and lures will turn the cats off is not always the case. I use quality winter collected 100% meat fed coyote urine at all my sets ca, coyote, and fox. The reason is that quality cat urine is not available on the open market, i dont care what a dealer tells u and u can take it how u wish but that is fact!! Cats are too difficult to keep and the collection process is difficult as they tend to spray, I have researched this extensively and unless u happen to just know a guy that keeps a few cats over the course of the season for private collection and is willing to hook u up i wouldnt even bother as one is better off using no urine at all before using junk sewer smelling crap. Alot of guys use red fox urine in place of cat as well, and quality fox and coyote urine can be obtained through a few of the dealers, two of the very best and I highly recomend are Hawbakers and Jamisons I know where these two purchase their urine from and it is of the highest quality. Just two of the most critical things about urine are #1 It MUST be only winter collected and #2 and equally important it MUST be 100% meat fed. I use coyote as its just what i usually have on hand and I have caught too many cats and fox in dirtholes set for coyotes to believe they are turned off by it. Sorry if this was long winded but This little bit of advice took me a very long time to buy into and figure out but have made me alot of $$$ and dramatically increased my success!!! Best of luck to you on the line and keep after it!!!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum chukarwalker12


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx for the info Chukarwalker12 and welcome to PT, I might just try the vhs tape, I just have to make sure people don't see any flagging, so I haven't used any yet. I have O'Gormans and a few others... we are going back out today and make some sets..


----------



## hassell

Welcome to PT, great write up, -- just use regular old catnip cats are cats -- you can buy it - or grow it yourself and then make some for lure or spray.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Welcome to PT, great write up, -- just use regular old catnip cats are cats -- you can buy it - or grow it yourself and then make some for lure or spray.


 hassell I have catnip oil to... I think we need to find the cats first lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Welcome to the site chukarwalker12.......and good luck out there AZ!!!


 Thanx Stonegod...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> hassell I have catnip oil to... I think we need to find the cats first lol...


 Do you only use the lure at your sets!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

No, I use a mist of bobcat urine, gland lure, predator bait, food lure and a call lure up about 6'. I have lure/bait from about six different makers... + this guy in the cage


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I don't use all of them in one cage lol, just so you know; I use urine, 1 or 2 gland lures a food lure and a paste bait...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I made a cage trapping bucket for our lure, urine, bait and tools...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here is how I made it; all you need is some hand tools, a bucket, 3' of pvc, spray paint, stain, clear coat, wood and some liquid nails...+ a few screws and nails. Cut two pieces of wood to fit in the bucket;


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Cut 3 pieces of pvc, and glue to the inside of the bucket..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I put a strip of wood along the edge of the botton shelf


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Cut some holes in the top shelf for your lure and bait


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stain the wood if you want, and clear coat it:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Install the bottom shelf with liquid nails and a few screws:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Then the top shelf:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Spray it camo! I use tan first:


----------



## Ruger

Good luck Az. Find ya some good spots!!!!! Welcome to the site chukarwalker12, and thanks for the good advice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Ruger!...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Paint it green with some kind of stencil


----------



## azpredatorhunter

And a few more greens and brown:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

add your lure and baits, sorry it was before the paint job


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

And it should look like this:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok got to go...


----------



## prairiewolf

Very nice bucket there Eric !


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, you could make something similar for extra calls and batteries with one of those swivel lids for a seat!! even put the e-caller in it.


----------



## clayhen

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, you could make something similar for extra calls and batteries with one of those swivel lids for a seat!! even put the e-caller in it.


Thats a good idea. Hint hint Eric


----------



## hassell

That's an awesome looking bucket, very well done, thanks for sharing.

Why I was asking about the lure is that- what I did when checking my line and usually it was always the same route I would leave scent sticks along the trail in between my sets also, for those critters passing through the line. When the trapping was slowing down and I would still see tracks between sets, I would either put in another one or leave a scent stick. Worked for me.


----------



## chukarwalker12

Thanks everyone, this site seems like a great group of people glad I stumbled accross it!!!


----------



## coyotejon

Hey the bucket I use is just like that one! Oh except it doesn't have wood shelves, and isn't painted. Your bucket is way better than mine! I was just thinking about finding a good way to haul all of my coyote trapping stuff to and fro without having to tuck things under my arm and such.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx everryone...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> That's an awesome looking bucket, very well done, thanks for sharing. Why I was asking about the lure is that- what I did when checking my line and usually it was always the same route I would leave scent sticks along the trail in between my sets also, for those critters passing through the line. When the trapping was slowing down and I would still see tracks between sets, I would either put in another one or leave a scent stick. Worked for me.


that sounds great hassell, I would do it if there wasn't so many people around. We check them and move...


----------



## bones44

That's a sweet setup AZ !


----------

